# Looking for travel cover or sleeve that will take the Kindle, lighted cover, etc



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I want this so when I travel I can take my Kindle, lighted cover, and accessories and have them all in one place.  Does anyone know if the M-Edge Touring Jacket will work for this?


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Waterfields design makes some nice bags. They have 2 separate ones that can be used for the Kindle. They are a little pricey but high quality. I have a few of the gadget bags for ipods and video player. Great stuff.

Exo SleeveCase
http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/sleevecases-exo-kindle.php

Travel Case
http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/travelcase-kindle.php


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like it would work fine, but sort of pricy for what I'm looking for.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, I did say they were pricey.  Probably best to look for small netbook cases as they should be just about right for K3 and accessories. Here is one from Timbuk2

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/laptop/small-fry-netbook-case

Couple more:

http://www.accessorygenie.com/esling-overtheshoulder-ipad-bag-for-the-apple-ipad-with-bonus-microfiber-cleaning-cloth-p-8471.html

http://www.accessorygenie.com/deluxe-amazon-kindle-elibrary-bag-with-handle-and-shoulder-strap-includes-cleaning-blower-brush-and-accessory-bag-p-6773.html


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

cbb77 said:


> Yeah, I did say they were pricey.  Probably best to look for small netbook cases as they should be just about right for K3 and accessories. Here is one from Timbuk2
> 
> http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/laptop/small-fry-netbook-case


Appreciate your recommendation, but its bigger than I'm looking for. If someone with a lighted cover has experience with the M-Edge Touring Bag, let me know how it works.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's another that's reasonably priced.

http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Pocket-Satchel-Apple-Trackpad/dp/B0044U4F3A/ref=sr_1_32?ie=UTF8&qid=1286503765&sr=8-32

Also it appears the Touring bad is on clearance at Best Buy.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/M-Edge+Accessories+-+Journey+Bag+for+Select+Sony+Readers+-+Black/9681166.p?id=1218145926579&skuId=9681166


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm using a Belkin neoprene netbook sleeve, I got it on clearance at Office Depot for $5.  I think a bunch of belkin cases were on clearance at my Target, too.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

amafan said:


> Appreciate your recommendation, but its bigger than I'm looking for. If someone with a lighted cover has experience with the M-Edge Touring Bag, let me know how it works.


Well, if you were into handbags I could help you but something tells me you're not.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sakizome on etsy made me a padded material slip cover for the Amazon lighted cover - she has materials with newspaper prints etc.  Cost around $18US.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I am also using the Belkin neoprene sleeve that's made for a 7 inch netbook.  It's just enough bigger than my K2 to in a case to have room for a light and charging cord, and it's quite sturdy.  You can get them on Amazon or from Belkin's website.  If you Google it you can probably find several sources.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Waterfield Design may be pricier than some but their products and customer service are outstanding. I've got one of their wallets and I'm expecting my long awaited portable Muzetto tomorrow! I had a pretty serious shipping issue and they took care of it graciously and expeditiously.  I will be a lifelong WF customer!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) makes special order bags, and the one like the borsa bella travel bag would be perfect for what you want. In buy, sell trade, she has a link to photo's of many items under New Hip style bag.

http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/?action=view&current=7897038a.pbw

It is number 28


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, Tabatha.  I'll PM her some pictures.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I misspoke.  I not looking for input on the M-EDGE Touring Bag, but the M-EDGE Touring Sleeve.  Thanks Patricia for your message re: your custom bags.  I'm sure they're great, but not what I'm looking for.  I'm still looking so if you have a suggestion, I'm all ears (or eyes, I guess).


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

What about this one? http://www.thebookglove.com/book-cover-zipper-p-199.html










There's also this one http://www.amazon.com/Body-Glove-Universal-E-Reader-9203401/dp/B003UYU422/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1










And...a hard shell case--from the dimensions given, it should fit the K3 in its case just fine http://www.amazon.com/Body-Glove-E-Reader-Travel-9112601/dp/B003UYU42C/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0










Shari


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

shalym said:


> What about this one? http://www.thebookglove.com/book-cover-zipper-p-199.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the same sleeve others have purchased at Walmart for around $15.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

A lot of sleeves are meant to hold just the kindle - not the kindle in a cover. But since you have a K3, one thing you can do is buy a sleeve that is sold for the K2, which is a little bigger. I bought this one:
http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Amazon-Kindle-Carrying-Sleeve/dp/B0028MH330/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1286891199&sr=8-26

It is big enough for my K3 with non-lighted cover, and it's not tight at all so I'm sure it would hold the K3 in the lighted cover, with the charging cord in the pocket.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> This looks like the same sleeve others have purchased at Walmart for around $15.


Really? I was just in Walmart on Sunday and couldn't find anything the right size--they had lots of laptop sleeves, a couple of iPad sleeves, and even a sleeve for a DX, but nothing that would fit the Kindle in it's case without a lot of extra room.

Shari


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

At my Walmart these Case Logic cases are not with the Laptop cases. They are with the Camera cases.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

.Thanks, you have all been very helpful.  Some of these look very interesting


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually have the M-Edge Touring Jacket for K2 in navy and had advertised it for sale on this forum and it never did sale so I sat it aside and didn't think much more about it.  THEN when my K3 arrived I was happy that I had it because I kept the K3 in it until I could make a decision about a cover.  I ended up going with the Amazon non lighted cover.  The K2 Touring jacket is great because it will hold the K3 inside the cover.  I'm now glad I kept it.

I'll be glad to answer any questions about it that I can.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

This is exactly what I have. The K2 case fits a K2 (not in a case) perfectly but is just the right size for a K3 in the Amazon cover. (I'm assuming that the lighted cover is not that much bigger than the non-lighted cover which is what I have.)

http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Touring-Kindle-Display-Generation/dp/B002FVZ43U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1287145779&sr=1-2

Later today I can take pictures of my Kindle inside the bag if you would like, but I have to go out now.


----------

